# Fibafuse



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

This product was mentioned in a recent thread (thanks,mudbone) so I decided to order some and give it a try. I did a few wall/ceiling repairs and I liked the way it performed. Layed down flat and finished off invisably. I have a project comming up that has many inside corners that need repaired. For those who use this stuff, do you like it for inside corner repairs or do you switch to a different product? My concern is that it wouldn't take much to cut it when running the edge of a blade against it.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

For inside corners, I use paper tape.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

squid said:


> This product was mentioned in a recent thread (thanks,mudbone) so I decided to order some and give it a try. I did a few wall/ceiling repairs and I liked the way it performed. Layed down flat and finished off invisably. I have a project comming up that has many inside corners that need repaired. For those who use this stuff, do you like it for inside corner repairs or do you switch to a different product? My concern is that it wouldn't take much to cut it when running the edge of a blade against it.


You can use it for corners but your right if your not real careful it does have the tendency to tear easily. Takes some knife control.You could try a corner type trowel held at a low angle to wall and have pretty good sucess without cutting into but takes some getting use to.After embed you can go back to taping knife for feathering coats.Otherwise I use just paper like mentioned.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

David's Painting said:


> For inside corners, I use paper tape.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Try fibafuse. I have been using it for a few years and it is my go to.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Try fibafuse. I have been using it for a few years and it is my go to.


I remember you talking about it in the past and need to try it sometime. I actually noticed it for the first at HD the other day.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I remember you talking about it in the past and need to try it sometime. I actually noticed it for the first at HD the other day.


I think the stuff at HD is different. I seen Fibafuse mesh at the HD around here but the stuff I was speaking of was this stuff. http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/FibaFuseDrywallTape I have some wide rolls of their mesh version which is good for a big chewed up area but when it comes to corners and repairs I go for the fibertape rather than standard paper tape. I should have thrown in a few rolls for you earlier.

EDIT: post 41 and 43 of this thread is a pic of two different types of product. http://www.painttalk.com/f6/best-way-do-19376/index2/


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I think the stuff at HD is different. I seen Fibafuse mesh at the HD around here but the stuff I was speaking of was this stuff. http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/FibaFuseDrywallTape I have some wide rolls of their mesh version which is good for a big chewed up area but when it comes to corners and repairs I go for the fibertape rather than standard paper tape. I should have thrown in a few rolls for you earlier.


Thats actually the stuff I saw, not mesh at all. Will definitely have to get some the next time I'm there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats actually the stuff I saw, not mesh at all. Will definitely have to get some the next time I'm there.


That is cool that you can find it so easily. I have to order it because I live in a smaller area. A lot of drywall guys are using it with mechanical tools with no problem and love it. I use it with a banjo, or by hand instead of a bazooka and have no problems.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Lowes also a carrier.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

The stuff will make your hands itch since it's a fibraglass mat. I took a cookie tin and cut a 1"x3" in the side and wrapped the edges with elec. tape to make a 1st gen. dispenser.

Thanks work & mud. for the feedback. I've used paper & mesh with good results. I think there is a time and place for both. Or was. I like it. Possible game changer for me. Have you tried any repairs with the larger roll?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

squid said:


> The stuff will make your hands itch since it's a fibraglass mat. I took a cookie tin and cut a 1"x3" in the side and wrapped the edges with elec. tape to make a 1st gen. dispenser.
> 
> Thanks work & mud. for the feedback. I've used paper & mesh with good results. I think there is a time and place for both. Or was. I like it. Possible game changer for me. Have you tried any repairs with the larger roll?


Not yet but "itching" to try it!:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

For those of you using it for _repair work_, would you say its better than mesh?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> For those of you using it for _repair work_, would you say its better than mesh?


Hands down indeed Schmidt!:yes:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> For those of you using it for repair work, would you say its better than mesh?


Absafrigginlutly!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to have to try it now. I've always used the fiberglass mesh for settling cracks etc, but you guys have convinced me.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Alright, I'm going to have to try it now. I've always used the fiberglass mesh for settling cracks etc, but you guys have convinced me.


There is a small learning curve.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

oldpaintdoc said:


> There is a small learning curve.


We shall see.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Haven't seen it sold here locally yet. I look forward for your feedback on it Paul.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> There is a small learning curve.


I'm finding that it will start to fray up the more you fuss with it. The least number of swipes as you embed, the better. Loose fibers can be sanded in between coats and I find that this helps to make a flatter repair.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

squid said:


> I'm finding that it will start to fray up the more you fuss with it. The least number of swipes as you embed, the better. Loose fibers can be sanded in between coats and I find that this helps to make a flatter repair.


Yep. One of the steps of the learning curve.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

FF is the S##t.


----------

